# Ordering any seeds for spring?



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just ordered some seeds for spring planting (March for me) that include Heartland tomatoes, sweet bell peppers, and some serrano chile. I'm really limited to gargen space, but my mind is an acre of dirt. What's on your list?


----------



## blue (Jan 19, 2010)

Where did you order them from?  I am looking for a good place to order but I just don't want to commit until I know it's a reputable place.

I am planning on corn, bean, cucumbers, jalepenos and dill.


----------



## nwdave (Jan 19, 2010)

Nothing much here, don't have enough space to even turn around in but we make do.  Remember that posting a few weeks ago about stuffed round zucchini, from our European Cousin?  I actually found some seeds (Ed Hume Seeds, inc) and they're a Round Zucchini, Bush Summer Squash.  Vertical is good.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 19, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance on this one, but is there a benefit from ordering seeds versus getting them at say, home depots garden section? 
This past year, we got hit with the blight, wiped out all of our tomatoes withing a 3 day span. I'd like not to repeat that. Any good seed sources you have and would like to share, I'm all ears. I want to start them indoors here asap.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2010)

You presented a good question. I have bought seed from http://www.reimerseeds.com/, mainly because of the large selection of chile seeds they offer, amongst other things. I also have had good germination rate with those seeds. Whenever I need to order NM chile seeds, I buy from Hatch Chile Express http://www.hatch-chile.com/default.asp?pageid=3946. I have had excellent germination with the certified seeds they offer. I also start seeding indoors. Good luck my friend.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Richoso1, appreciate the link. You probably have this one, but if not, check it out. They have a pretty cool selection too. 
http://aces.nmsu.edu/chilepepperinstitute/


----------



## q dawg (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't order anymore, but Boy do I remember when that seed and plant catalog used to show up in the mail......A TRUE SIGN SPRING WAS A COMIN !!!

                    Q Dawg


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Those folks in NM know what they are talking about, thanks for the reference on a good source.


----------



## badfrog (Feb 2, 2010)

we plant about 3/4 acre every year. My wife and I were talking about it just today...we decided not to plant green beans this year since we had a bumper crop last year (we canned over 125 qts!). This year will be corn and a better scarecrow (last year the raccoons got ALL of our corn!).
We are thinking about tators and onions; anyone have experience storing them? we have an underground celler that I think we could store tators and onions in yr round if we just lay them in dry straw.  I want to try some different kinds of chilis this yr. I always do the jabeneros, bananas, pablano's and a habenero or two...
Aslo planning on tomatoes; we plant lots of roma's and I love the heirlooms...any tomato suggestions?


----------



## larry maddock (Feb 2, 2010)

im ordering "jet star " tomatoe seeds


----------



## mco (Feb 2, 2010)

If  you want, to try something different, this is just the ticket, peter peppers.http://www.peterpeppers.com/Peter_Pe...er_peppers.htm


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 2, 2010)

I just received my seed from Burpee's yesterday.

We are going to start; Black Krim, Cherokee Purple, Mortgage Lifter, Orange Wellington Hybrid, and Yellow Pear.

We plan on also planting; Green Zebra, Beef steak, Golden Jubilee, Brandywine, Big Boy , Mr Stripey, Cherry and Grape Tomatoes.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 2, 2010)

Until I retire I am limited on gardening time so we alway just pick up the small plants as they come in - We have a 40 X 60 fenced space so we usually do 2-3 rows of tomatoes of various kinds - cucumbers - squash- onions - green and snap peas - couple kinds of peppers and artichokes


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 2, 2010)

Peter peppers are awesome! Besides a conversation piece, they are excellent flavor!! 

I order live plants, some from burpee and some from www.chileplants.com, Cross country nurseries.  We did have the blight issue with our tomato plants, but so did most of our friends who plant.  We also get some from our local farmers market.  I will say that chileplants site has an unbelieveable amount of peppers.  From the hottest in the world (bhut jolokia) to your sweets...Plants arrive in perfect condition!  It's a bit more expensive, but saves on time for starting seeds indoors...


----------



## tasunkawitko (Feb 2, 2010)

san marzano tomatoes for me - possibly a couple of other things.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 20, 2011)

TasunkaWitko said:


> san marzano tomatoes for me - possibly a couple of other things.




 What's your source for the San Marzanos?....I hear they make a great tasting sauce


----------



## chefrob (Jan 20, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> TasunkaWitko said:
> 
> 
> > san marzano tomatoes for me - possibly a couple of other things.
> ...




 that post was almost a year ago.....havn't seen tas n a long time.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 21, 2011)

holey moley...time flies....have to pay more attention to the dates...lol


chefrob said:


> Chef Willie said:
> 
> 
> > TasunkaWitko said:
> ...


----------



## papagreer (Jan 21, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> I just received my seed from Burpee's yesterday.
> 
> We are going to start; Black Krim, Cherokee Purple, Mortgage Lifter, Orange Wellington Hybrid, and Yellow Pear.
> 
> We plan on also planting; Green Zebra, Beef steak, Golden Jubilee, Brandywine, Big Boy , Mr Stripey, Cherry and Grape Tomatoes.




Man , Beer...you got my mouth watering with that list. I love me some Cherokee Purples! I think I need to get some seeds from Burpee's.

CG


----------



## sparky30_06 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have always ordered from Johnny's Seeds and have great results.  99+% germination and if anything didn't grow they sent me another batch of seeds without question.  There customer service is also second to none, very helpful people that can answer any questions and give great recommendations.  I will start seeds beginning of March in my barn, have some wire mesh shelfs set up with lights.  Just bought a spring gardener 6' x 8' green house to help harden the seedlings off and will plant in the ground around May 1st.

So far for this year I have ordered:

Shallots sets

Red, White & Yellow Onion sets

Cauliflower

Salad Green Mixes

Lettuce

Spinach

Serrano Chilli

Cayenne Chilli

Jalapenos, (just one variety this year so far)

Green to Red Bell Peppers

Artichoke (trying this one for the first time)

Cantaloupe

Watermelon

Acorn Squash

Eggplant

Cucumbers (pickling)

Zucchini (dark green)

8 Ball Zicchini

Carrots

Orange Tomatoes

Mariana Plum Tomatoes

Beets

Pole Beans

Rose Tomatoes (had several over 2 lbs. last year)

Red Cherry Tomatoes

Toma Verde Tomatillo

Valley Girl Tomatoes

Several varieties of pumpkins and ornamental gourds


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just ordered some seeds for spring planting (March for me) that include Heartland tomatoes, sweet bell peppers, and some serrano chile. I'm really limited to gargen space, but my mind is an acre of dirt. What's on your list?


----------



## blue (Jan 19, 2010)

Where did you order them from?  I am looking for a good place to order but I just don't want to commit until I know it's a reputable place.

I am planning on corn, bean, cucumbers, jalepenos and dill.


----------



## nwdave (Jan 19, 2010)

Nothing much here, don't have enough space to even turn around in but we make do.  Remember that posting a few weeks ago about stuffed round zucchini, from our European Cousin?  I actually found some seeds (Ed Hume Seeds, inc) and they're a Round Zucchini, Bush Summer Squash.  Vertical is good.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 19, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance on this one, but is there a benefit from ordering seeds versus getting them at say, home depots garden section? 
This past year, we got hit with the blight, wiped out all of our tomatoes withing a 3 day span. I'd like not to repeat that. Any good seed sources you have and would like to share, I'm all ears. I want to start them indoors here asap.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2010)

You presented a good question. I have bought seed from http://www.reimerseeds.com/, mainly because of the large selection of chile seeds they offer, amongst other things. I also have had good germination rate with those seeds. Whenever I need to order NM chile seeds, I buy from Hatch Chile Express http://www.hatch-chile.com/default.asp?pageid=3946. I have had excellent germination with the certified seeds they offer. I also start seeding indoors. Good luck my friend.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Richoso1, appreciate the link. You probably have this one, but if not, check it out. They have a pretty cool selection too. 
http://aces.nmsu.edu/chilepepperinstitute/


----------



## q dawg (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't order anymore, but Boy do I remember when that seed and plant catalog used to show up in the mail......A TRUE SIGN SPRING WAS A COMIN !!!

                    Q Dawg


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Those folks in NM know what they are talking about, thanks for the reference on a good source.


----------



## badfrog (Feb 2, 2010)

we plant about 3/4 acre every year. My wife and I were talking about it just today...we decided not to plant green beans this year since we had a bumper crop last year (we canned over 125 qts!). This year will be corn and a better scarecrow (last year the raccoons got ALL of our corn!).
We are thinking about tators and onions; anyone have experience storing them? we have an underground celler that I think we could store tators and onions in yr round if we just lay them in dry straw.  I want to try some different kinds of chilis this yr. I always do the jabeneros, bananas, pablano's and a habenero or two...
Aslo planning on tomatoes; we plant lots of roma's and I love the heirlooms...any tomato suggestions?


----------



## larry maddock (Feb 2, 2010)

im ordering "jet star " tomatoe seeds


----------



## mco (Feb 2, 2010)

If  you want, to try something different, this is just the ticket, peter peppers.http://www.peterpeppers.com/Peter_Pe...er_peppers.htm


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 2, 2010)

I just received my seed from Burpee's yesterday.

We are going to start; Black Krim, Cherokee Purple, Mortgage Lifter, Orange Wellington Hybrid, and Yellow Pear.

We plan on also planting; Green Zebra, Beef steak, Golden Jubilee, Brandywine, Big Boy , Mr Stripey, Cherry and Grape Tomatoes.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 2, 2010)

Until I retire I am limited on gardening time so we alway just pick up the small plants as they come in - We have a 40 X 60 fenced space so we usually do 2-3 rows of tomatoes of various kinds - cucumbers - squash- onions - green and snap peas - couple kinds of peppers and artichokes


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 2, 2010)

Peter peppers are awesome! Besides a conversation piece, they are excellent flavor!! 

I order live plants, some from burpee and some from www.chileplants.com, Cross country nurseries.  We did have the blight issue with our tomato plants, but so did most of our friends who plant.  We also get some from our local farmers market.  I will say that chileplants site has an unbelieveable amount of peppers.  From the hottest in the world (bhut jolokia) to your sweets...Plants arrive in perfect condition!  It's a bit more expensive, but saves on time for starting seeds indoors...


----------



## tasunkawitko (Feb 2, 2010)

san marzano tomatoes for me - possibly a couple of other things.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 20, 2011)

TasunkaWitko said:


> san marzano tomatoes for me - possibly a couple of other things.




 What's your source for the San Marzanos?....I hear they make a great tasting sauce


----------



## chefrob (Jan 20, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> TasunkaWitko said:
> 
> 
> > san marzano tomatoes for me - possibly a couple of other things.
> ...




 that post was almost a year ago.....havn't seen tas n a long time.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 21, 2011)

holey moley...time flies....have to pay more attention to the dates...lol


chefrob said:


> Chef Willie said:
> 
> 
> > TasunkaWitko said:
> ...


----------



## papagreer (Jan 21, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> I just received my seed from Burpee's yesterday.
> 
> We are going to start; Black Krim, Cherokee Purple, Mortgage Lifter, Orange Wellington Hybrid, and Yellow Pear.
> 
> We plan on also planting; Green Zebra, Beef steak, Golden Jubilee, Brandywine, Big Boy , Mr Stripey, Cherry and Grape Tomatoes.




Man , Beer...you got my mouth watering with that list. I love me some Cherokee Purples! I think I need to get some seeds from Burpee's.

CG


----------



## sparky30_06 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have always ordered from Johnny's Seeds and have great results.  99+% germination and if anything didn't grow they sent me another batch of seeds without question.  There customer service is also second to none, very helpful people that can answer any questions and give great recommendations.  I will start seeds beginning of March in my barn, have some wire mesh shelfs set up with lights.  Just bought a spring gardener 6' x 8' green house to help harden the seedlings off and will plant in the ground around May 1st.

So far for this year I have ordered:

Shallots sets

Red, White & Yellow Onion sets

Cauliflower

Salad Green Mixes

Lettuce

Spinach

Serrano Chilli

Cayenne Chilli

Jalapenos, (just one variety this year so far)

Green to Red Bell Peppers

Artichoke (trying this one for the first time)

Cantaloupe

Watermelon

Acorn Squash

Eggplant

Cucumbers (pickling)

Zucchini (dark green)

8 Ball Zicchini

Carrots

Orange Tomatoes

Mariana Plum Tomatoes

Beets

Pole Beans

Rose Tomatoes (had several over 2 lbs. last year)

Red Cherry Tomatoes

Toma Verde Tomatillo

Valley Girl Tomatoes

Several varieties of pumpkins and ornamental gourds


----------

